# Yet another disappointing Klein product.



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The new Klein shear cut heavy duty strippers are a major POS. Out of the package every corner on them wasn't deburred, just a sharp edge where they were ground square, I eneded up filing all the corners myself. Cutters wont open far enough to cut a 12/3 cleanly in one pass. Cutting edges started rolling over in less than a week making cutting 14/2 feel like 10/2. Ok, but it still has a linesmans pliers style tip to it, right? Using them to pre twist wires has developed a sizable gap between the jaws where it no longer will cleanly cut or strip anything stranded 16ga or smaller.


My 3 year old everyday use Milwaukee strippers still have a sharper cutting edge than these.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

The definition of insanity is repeating the same actions over and over again and expecting different results

Stop. Buying. Klown. Tools.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> The definition of insanity is repeating the same actions over and over again and expecting different results
> 
> Stop. Buying. Klown. Tools.


This was only the 2nd Klown tool I have purchased. Only other tool I own from them is the d2000 9" *****. Everything else is Wiha, Wera, Felo and Knipex.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

If the Milwaukee strippers were humming along just fine, why did you reward Klein for their incompetence?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> If the Milwaukee strippers were humming along just fine, why did you reward Klein for their incompetence?


What do strippers in Milwaukee hum?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This looks like another one of those combo tools that is lousy at multiple functions.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

99cents said:


> This looks like another one of those combo tools that is lousy at multiple functions.


No, it's worse. It looks like a bad Chinese knockoff. You need to tape a Quarter to it, so, it's worth something. :sad:


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

These are my fav strippers that I've used so far: https://amzn.to/319gvya


Made in the USA and very light/compact. Cutter is still sharp after a couple years of use. It's not heavy duty or robust like the Klein lineman/stripper hybrids, but I'm not sure a wire stripper needs to be.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mellow said:


> These are my fav strippers that I've used so far: https://amzn.to/319gvya
> 
> 
> Made in the USA and very light/compact. Cutter is still sharp after a couple years of use. It's not heavy duty or robust like the Klein lineman/stripper hybrids, but I'm not sure a wire stripper needs to be.


Those are pretty basic strippers. I'd say that they are all mostly the same.

I like these because the handles are beefier and safer when stripping live wires: https://www.amazon.com/Stripper-Cut...ien+strippers&qid=1568047581&s=gateway&sr=8-9

But I mostly use the romex strippers nowadays since I am a resi whore now.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Those are pretty basic strippers. I'd say that they are all mostly the same.
> 
> I like these because the handles are beefier and safer when stripping live wires: https://www.amazon.com/Stripper-Cut...ien+strippers&qid=1568047581&s=gateway&sr=8-9
> 
> But I mostly use the romex strippers nowadays since I am a resi whore now.





I too like those handles better, but I like the markings on the Ideal better. Also the Ideals are slimmer so they fit next to my Linemans in my pouch a bit better. 



BTW, since you mentioned stripping hot wires... https://amzn.to/2QaiIrU


Also, what romex strippers do you use?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mellow said:


> I too like those handles better, but I like the markings on the Ideal better. Also the Ideals are slimmer so they fit next to my Linemans in my pouch a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use the often enough to use the bulky insulated handles.

These are the romex strippers that I use, they work very well: https://www.amazon.com/Cutter-Strip...in+romex+strippers&qid=1568049042&s=hi&sr=1-2


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Do the folks from Klown tools even read the postings here? Or are they just going to keep turning beer cans in the screwdrivers and pliers. It's disgraceful that they turned a formerly quality tool brand into $hit. Even worse, they steal the hard earned money of the young apprentices walking into the supply house not knowing any better. 
SHAME ON YOU KLOWN!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

@;


JoeSparky said:


> Do the folks from Klown tools even read the postings here? Or are they just going to keep turning beer cans in the screwdrivers and pliers. It's disgraceful that they turned a formerly quality tool brand into $hit. Even worse, they steal the hard earned money of the young apprentices walking into the supply house not knowing any better.
> SHAME ON YOU KLOWN!


 Klein doesn’t care what we have to say. Klein cares about their profit, since they are a business. They owe it to their shareholders. 

Klein is not out to make good tools, they are out to make profit. And often making cheaper tools and re-branding other crap is more profitable.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I was changing a light on a sidewalk at a strip mall and I needed some wire strippers. My friend handed me his Klein strippers. They weren't even sharp enough to strip a stranded #12 so I threw them on the ground. He picked them up and threw them in the trash can that was nearby. :laughing::laughing:

I've been using the Milwaukee strippers for almost a year now and I would never go back to anything else.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I was changing a light on a sidewalk at a strip mall and I needed some wire strippers. *My friend handed me his Klein strippers. They weren't even sharp enough to strip a stranded #12 so I threw them on the ground.* He picked them up and threw them in the trash can that was nearby. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I've been using the Milwaukee strippers for almost a year now and I would never go back to anything else.


That was rude. :sad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I was changing a light on a sidewalk at a strip mall and I needed some wire strippers. My friend handed me his Klein strippers. They weren't even sharp enough to strip a stranded #12 so I threw them on the ground. He picked them up and threw them in the trash can that was nearby. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I've been using the Milwaukee strippers for almost a year now and I would never go back to anything else.


That is kind of silly. Just because you found a dull pair of strippers, or maybe abused, it doesn’t mean that they all are terrible.

With that said, I’ve never tried Milwaukee handtools. If they had a set of Romax strippers I’d be willing to give them a shot.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That is kind of silly. Just because you found a dull pair of strippers, or maybe abused, it doesn’t mean that they all are terrible.
> 
> With that said, I’ve never tried Milwaukee handtools. If they had a set of Romax strippers I’d be willing to give them a shot.





They were hardly used and were totally dull. Klein strippers are horrible. I would never buy them. 

Milwaukee does make a romex stripper.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> They were hardly used and were totally dull. Klein strippers are horrible. I would never buy them.
> 
> Milwaukee does make a romex stripper.


I don’t think so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> What do strippers in Milwaukee hum?


Money (The Pink Floyd song) ever heard of it?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don’t think so.


You filthy liar.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Hand-Tools/Pliers/Wire-Strippers/48-22-3070


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Those are pretty basic strippers. I'd say that they are all mostly the same.
> 
> I like these because the handles are beefier and safer when stripping live wires: https://www.amazon.com/Stripper-Cut...ien+strippers&qid=1568047581&s=gateway&sr=8-9
> 
> But I mostly use the romex strippers nowadays since I am a resi whore now.


+1, love those strippers


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I fell in love with their insulated strippers. 

It's the grips. 

I don't strip hot conductors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I fell in love with their insulated strippers.
> 
> It's the grips.
> 
> I don't strip hot conductors.


Agreed, on handle comfort!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

splatz said:


> You filthy liar.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Hand-Tools/Pliers/Wire-Strippers/48-22-3070


I think you win $500. :vs_cool:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I think you win $500. :vs_cool:


When I said "I don't think so" I was replying to Peter D saying that the strippers were so dull and barely used and how horrible they are.

I have a couple detractors here, ignore them. It comes with the territory when you are this good looking, you know how it is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Milwaukee does make a romex stripper.


Do they make a stripper only? I was only able to find one of those muti-tools that mixes a romex stripper with a needlenose. Too bulky, to me it is just like the pliers in the OP. I have no need to mix 2 totally different tools.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Here it is:







Greenlee 3-5/8" Romex 10/2, 12/2, 14/2 and other non metallic sheathed cable Cable Ripper, 14 to 6 AWG Capaci :biggrin:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

flyboy said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 136750
> 
> Greenlee 3-5/8" Romex 10/2, 12/2, 14/2 and other non metallic sheathed cable Cable Ripper, 14 to 6 AWG Capaci :biggrin:


I saw one of those in the Black & Decker Step-by-Step Wiring book I found in a house fire.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Do they make a stripper only? I was only able to find one of those muti-tools that mixes a romex stripper with a needlenose. Too bulky, to me it is just like the pliers in the OP. I have no need to mix 2 totally different tools.


Not that I know of, but I don't find the regular Milwaukee 6-in-1 strippers bulky, so I wouldn't expect the romex strippers to be either. I like the needle nose function on them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Not that I know of, but I don't find the regular Milwaukee 6-in-1 strippers bulky, so I wouldn't expect the romex strippers to be either. I like the needle nose function on them.


I know that some people use needlenose often. But I just don't find myself needing them. Pretty much anytime that I thought I needed needlenose pliers for something, I was able to do the task with the tip of whatever style strippers I was using at the time.

I like having the thin sheetmetal-like strippers vs. the plier style.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Oh to be a millennial minimalist.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Oh to be a millennial minimalist.


I'm a Gen Xer.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Boomers use their lineman pliers for everything.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> I saw one of those in the Black & Decker Step-by-Step Wiring book I found in a house fire.


I was wondering where I left that book.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I'm a Gen Xer.



I see.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

I wish Knipex made a pair of basic wire strippers. I prefer buying American, but don't mind buying German tools. Buying Chinese tools bothers me for some hypocritical reason. Which is a shame when Milwaukee is coming out with all these neat toys. 



Fun fact, Milwaukee's parent company TTI is based in Hong Kong and also owns Ryobi, Hoover, Oreck, Dirt Devil, and the power tool line of Rigid. Most of those companies used to be "Made in the USA". I mean, it's basic economics... design something in the US and build it to spec for pennies on the dollar overseas while carrying the old American name under which the company was founded. Like I said, my biggest problem with this is paying regular "Made in the USA" prices for glorified Chinese goods. The cost of manufacturing in China is a mere fraction compared to making it here, but that cost difference doesn't translate to we the consumers- I prefer not to support those kinds of companies whenever possible, but I'm not going to stop the big train from rolling.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Mellow said:


> I wish Knipex made a pair of basic wire strippers. I prefer buying American, but don't mind buying German tools. Buying Chinese tools bothers me for some hypocritical reason. Which is a shame when Milwaukee is coming out with all these neat toys.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, Milwaukee's parent company TTI is based in Hong Kong and also owns Ryobi, Hoover, Oreck, Dirt Devil, and the power tool line of Rigid. Most of those companies used to be "Made in the USA". I mean, it's basic economics... design something in the US and build it to spec for pennies on the dollar overseas while carrying the old American name under which the company was founded. Like I said, my biggest problem with this is paying regular "Made in the USA" prices for glorified Chinese goods. The cost of manufacturing in China is a mere fraction compared to making it here, but that cost difference doesn't translate to we the consumers- I prefer not to support those kinds of companies whenever possible, but I'm not going to stop the big train from rolling.




Many companies are switching back to manufacturing here in the US with these tariffs on everything. 

I used to be a strict dewalt tool user until I used a Milwaukee power tool. They put dewalt to shame and so I did the switch from yellow to red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Boomers use their lineman pliers for everything.


Not all of us, to me that's 'older' school than 'boomers'. 

Much more 'greatest' generation.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not all of us, to me that's 'older' school than 'boomers'.
> 
> Much more 'greatest' generation.


I learned the trade from my father. :smile:


----------

